# Two Cuties!



## Stubby_Dog (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr. Harrison is at ACCT - surrendered to Phila Animal Control because his family was going to have a baby. He is housetrained, crate trained, good with other dogs and kids. The shelter is FULL and due to some of his health issues that have developed since being at the shelter he is now URGENT- he is very high risk for being put to sleep. He has just tested pos. for ringworm and now has blood in his urine. His health is declining due to the stress of the shelter. He is handsome, sweet and just a good dog that needs a break.
Please contact [email protected] if you can help him.

And our second Rescue Dog of the Week:

This cute girl Henna is in California and is an approximately 1-year-old spayed female pitbull. She suffered severe neglect as a puppy, but was rescued and is now a healthy young adult dog who desperately needs a home. She is current on vaccines, on heartworm preventative, and is good with cats and children. She is affectionate, smart and easily trained. She knows sit, stay, down, heel, ‘leave it’ and how to shake hands. She would do best as an only dog or with a more submissive male dog.

Please contact Dr. Monroe or Dr. Larsen in the Nutrition Support Service if you are interested: 530-752-7892.


----------

